# Veterans & Remembrance Day Sale



## CEM Store (Nov 8, 2009)

As many of you know, Veterans & Remembrance Day is coming up.  We deeply honor and respect those that serve and fight for our freedom.  In honor of our Troops and the sacrifices they make- especially during the holiday season - on Wednesday, November 11, 2009 CEMproducts will send international calling cards with every order being sent to any/all military addresses.  This will give our Troops another opportunity to call their loved ones back home.  Thanks for your loyalty to CEMproducts and to Our Country!

Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------

